# What happened to the Veritas NX60?



## Lemwise (Sep 17, 2016)

My father in law recently retired from a life long career as a furniture maker and I thought the Veritas NX60 would make a nice retirement present. However, I can't find it for sale anywhere. What happened to it?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.veritastools.com/Products/Page.aspx?p=485

Due to a manufacturing delay on the body of the NX60 Block Plane, these products are temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Lemwise (Sep 17, 2016)

I read that but is it because nickel resist cast iron is so difficult to make, machine or can't they make a profit on it?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Lemwise, call LeeValley CS Monday for a definitive answer as to when it will be available.


----------



## Lemwise (Sep 17, 2016)

So I had a chat with a metal guru about nickel-resist ductile iron and basically it's a pain in the buttocks to work with. It has to be machined at a very low feed rate because of how dense and tough on tools it is. It also chips easily and has a high coefficient of thermal expansion which means it deforms very easily. He was very surprised Veritas chose it to produce a block plane out of. In his opinion a Chrome Molybdenum steel with a high Chrome content for corrosion resistance is the better choice. He says it's cheaper, easy to cast and machine and it's stronger than ductile iron in every aspect.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have quite a few LV / Veritas planes, and really enjoy them.

When these came out originally, I bought one. Took it home, handled it for about 30 minutes, really did not like the balance and feel of it in my hand, so I returned it.

Didn't feel right in my hand. I never took a shaving with it, maybe that would have changed my opinion.

It looks great, but was not the right thing for me.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I would rather have the DX60 anyways. Less slippery to hold, so less chance of dropping. And much cheaper (and still available).


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I have the DX60 and it is definitely a nice block plane. Still with concerns of corrosion use the LN 102. It solves that issue.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

There has been a manufacturing delay for years. I consider LV to be one of the most ethical companies ever, but they should remove it from the site. I don't see LN still advertising their anniversary planes.

I want one bad, that's why my butt hurt is so prominent. Maybe it's the LV version of the LN plow plane.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> In his opinion a Chrome Molybdenum steel with a high Chrome content for corrosion resistance is the better choice. He says it s cheaper, easy to cast and machine and it s stronger than ductile iron in every aspect.
> 
> - Lemwise


He should start up a plane company and knock those LV and LN Schmoes out of the water, then.


----------



## Lemwise (Sep 17, 2016)

> He should start up a plane company and knock those LV and LN Schmoes out of the water, then.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I'm just telling you what he told me. I do trust his opinion though. His knowledge about metal is vast.

I also ordered the DX60 for my father in law. I think he'll like it. My personal favourite block plane is the standard Veritas LABP. It's perfect in every way. I especially like the width.


----------

